
Delta partners with on-demand helicopter startup so VIPs can avoid the airport - techpulse-co
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/25/15429224/delta-blade-uber-for-helicopters-partnership-nyc-jfk?ref=techpulse.co
======
james_pm
Air Canada, for a short period of time in 1986, operated a helicopter shuttle
from a helipad near downtown Toronto out to the tarmac at Toronto
International Airport. [http://gofar.aircanada.com/en/popular/legends-of-
flight/](http://gofar.aircanada.com/en/popular/legends-of-flight/) (fifth
image down).

